# I'm so p'd off!!!!



## RoRy13 (25/2/16)

Well yesterday the griffin and mod fell off the table, mod is fine and so was the griffin except for a gap forming on one side, between the juice control ring and base. 

It was still vaping as normal, but my OCD got the best of me, so last night I decide to fix it, so I remove the deck, put it on the ground and gently tap it with a pair of pliers, the gaps gone, great.

I removed the screws initially and now when trying to put them back on the posts, only the bottom screws go in perfectly, the holes at the top of the posts are now deformed ever so slightly and makes the screws impossible to go in. I've tried everything, even stripped one of the screws trying to force it in and hoping it sort of re-threads. 

To make matters worse, I tried screwing the base onto the mod, and noticed the 510 at the bottom was also deformed a bit and now that doesn't screw on either.

I know I probably should have thought it through before I decided to fix the gap and should have anticipated this could happen, hindsight and all, but I never would have imagined how soft the metal is, I mean literally light taps and now completely damaged. 

It was only a week old, never had the time to really get to experience its full potential, oh well...

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

RoRy13 said:


> Well yesterday the griffin and mod fell off the table, mod is fine and so was the griffin except for a gap forming on one side, between the juice control ring and base.
> 
> It was still vaping as normal, but my OCD got the best of me, so last night I decide to fix it, so I remove the deck, put it on the ground and gently tap it with a pair of pliers, the gaps gone, great.
> 
> ...


Oh man... That is heart-breaking buddy! I'm sorry to hear this


----------



## RoRy13 (25/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Oh man... That is heart-breaking buddy! I'm sorry to hear this



I know, Its so frustrating.


----------



## CloudmanJHB (25/2/16)

Erg...

Sh** bud , thats awful! I can relate my OCD can be my worst enemy


----------



## NewOobY (25/2/16)

eish buddy, that is one helluva sad story - I would not be happy with myself if I broke my Griff. So what you gonna buy to replace it - let me be the fuel to that CUD bug on your shoulder .


----------



## Nightwalker (25/2/16)

I stripped my thread on my Griffin and broke a glass tank. But got her going again till payday


----------



## RoRy13 (25/2/16)

Anyone willing to sell me their griffin (PM me jhb area) or have any idea how I fix mine, would be much appreciated. I will post pics later this evening.

I'm now having to deal with the annoying fill screw of the goblin mini.


NewOobY said:


> eish buddy, that is one helluva sad story - I would not be happy with myself if I broke my Griff. So what you gonna buy to replace it - let me be the fuel to that CUD bug on your shoulder .



I want another griffin, anyone willing to sell me their griffin  (PM me jhb area ) or have any idea how I fix mine, would be much appreciated. I will post pics later this evening.


I'm now having to deal with the annoying fill screw of the goblin mini.


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/2/16)

No comment


----------



## RoRy13 (25/2/16)

Rowan Francis said:


> No comment
> View attachment 46613



FFS!!!, why are they so damn weak!


----------



## WernerK (25/2/16)

RoRy13 said:


> Well yesterday the griffin and mod fell off the table, mod is fine and so was the griffin except for a gap forming on one side, between the juice control ring and base.
> 
> It was still vaping as normal, but my OCD got the best of me, so last night I decide to fix it, so I remove the deck, put it on the ground and gently tap it with a pair of pliers, the gaps gone, great.
> 
> ...


hat sucks man! how did you remove the Deck from the airflow base though? i tried to get mine out for cleaning but i just cant get it right


----------



## Ernest (25/2/16)

Rowan Francis said:


> No comment
> View attachment 46613


eina!


----------



## Clouder (25/2/16)

Dannnnggggg that's terrible @RoRy13


----------



## RoRy13 (25/2/16)

WernerK said:


> hat sucks man! how did you remove the Deck from the airflow base though? i tried to get mine out for cleaning but i just cant get it right



I don't think you can, the gap was between the airflow base and deck.


----------



## WernerK (25/2/16)

RoRy13 said:


> I don't think you can, the gap was between the airflow base and deck.


ah ok i see, thanks


----------



## ChrisFJS (25/2/16)

Rowan Francis said:


> No comment
> View attachment 46613



How the f@#$ did that happen?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/2/16)

Rowan Francis said:


> No comment





ChrisFJS said:


> How the f@#$ did that happen?



Violence may solve some problems, but not all of them I'm afraid.


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/2/16)

how did that happen --- easy , grub screws . the two on the one side refused to come out and rounded themselves into uselessness .

i drilled them out , got rid of the bits in the threads all nice and clean , ready for new screws .

but the holes had kinked a fraction in the process so i pushed a drill bit back end first into the hole to re round them and hey presto when i pulled the bit out i must have not got the angle wrong , it snapped ..


----------



## Eequinox (25/2/16)

its like my Crius just cant get the base to unscrew off the bit that holds the glass for the love of all thats good and holy


----------



## RoRy13 (29/2/16)

Just an update, I've managed to rescue my griffin 

With a 2mm drill bit and sandpaper, happy days, she's running perfectly now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## StealthCubz (3/3/16)

Well done man :>

Reactions: Like 1


----------

